# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Masthand: Wie rum?

## kurtmievielle

Hallo zusammen, 
in verschiedenen YouTube-Videos habe ich gesehen, dass viele Freerider den Gabelbaum mit der Masthand von unten festhalten. Warum macht man das? Ich habe das mal probiert und hatte das Gefhl ich htte weniger Kraft und weniger Kontrolle. Zumal das Segel doch eh ber das Trapez gehalten wird und das Steuern von der Segelhand ausgeht. Kann mir das jemand erklren?

----------


## rich

Hallo,
das komm auf die individuellen Bedrfnisse und je nach Biegeverlauf der Gabel an. Ich habe eine recht runde Mono Carbon Gabel und wechsel auch den Griff an der Masthand von Oben nach unten.
LG

----------


## Spacecowboy

Je schneller du fhrst, desto weiter kommen ja Unterliek und Schothorn runter und die Gabel steht nicht mehr waagerecht sondern diagonal, dann ist der Untergriff eindeutig die natrlichere Handposition. Vielleicht warst du einfach noch ein bisschen zu langsam, wenn diese Haltung noch nicht richtig bequem war. Eine hhere Gabelposition begnstigt brigens den Untergriff.
Gut angeblasen wechsle ich schon vor dem Angleiten in den Untergriff, aber wenn ich anpumpen muss erst danach.
Auf die Kontrolle sollte der Untergriff keinen negativen Einfluss haben und die Segelsteuerung passiert nach wie vor mit beiden Hnden, nur beim Dichtholen arbeitet die Segelhand mehr.

Gruss Phil

----------

